# Horse loan I Stockport



## Horsegirl2005 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello, my name is kasey and I am interested in part loaning a horse any breed age 7+ and 13hh+ I have been riding since I was little but have done more advanced lessons in the last two year. And did stable magment for a year but still willing to loan. And in stockpot area


----------



## StevenClarke (Mar 23, 2020)

Horsegirl2005 said:


> Hello, my name is kasey and I am interested in part loaning a horse any breed age 7+ and 13hh+ I have been riding since I was little but have done more advanced lessons in the last two year. And did stable magment for a year but still willing to loan. And in stockpot area


 Hey please get back to me i can have a deal you might be interested in


----------



## Horsegirl2005 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi sorry for the late reply x what is the deal ?


----------

